# Pre-Seasoned Costco Pork Ribs w/ Qview



## fbi van outside (Sep 26, 2016)

So I am still breaking in my new GMG JB. This was me 2nd smoke on it today. I did 2 racks of pork ribs from Costco using 3-2-1 method. While inspecting the ribs after unpacking them, I discovered the underside had no rub what so ever. I spread a little mustard and dusted lightly with a commercial BBQ rub. I am glad I checked!

Wife said these were the best ribs she ever tasted. The rack on the lower bottom was glazed with Blue's Hogs Original and the rack on top was left dry. Wife is not a fan of BBQ sauce. I also had some leftover Costco Mac & Cheese so I smoked it too. Came out great and I mixed in some Frank's Hot Sauce to spice it up.













Resting.jpg



__ fbi van outside
__ Sep 26, 2016


















dinner.jpg



__ fbi van outside
__ Sep 26, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Sounds and looks good inspector Erskine.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Keep up the good work!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2016)

Your ribs look delicious!

Great job!

Al


----------



## gr0uch0 (Sep 28, 2016)

I've often wondered about these as I've walked past them dozens of times:  I'm always suspect of pre-seasoned meats in stores, as I remember this being an old ruse about selling out of date fresh product--unpackage the fresh once expired, doctor it up, and rewrap it with new expiration date.  That said, I'd be hugely surprised if Costco would cut these types of corners, so it's more a case of me wanting to control the quantity and type of rub on my meats--much like wanting sauce on the side.  Did these bones stack up in your estimations, or is this something better passed on?


----------



## fbi van outside (Sep 28, 2016)

I usually don't go this route unless I am bound by time constraints. I like to season my own ribs, wrap them tightly in cellophane and leave them in the fridge overnight. That way the rub gets more into the meat tissue. So yes, I believe if you prepared your own ribs you would be more satisfied.

On the other hand, my wife said these were the best tasting ribs she ever ate. I contribute that to the JB smoker vs. the MES 30" I've been using for the last 2-3 years.


----------

